# Woodturning in Gloucestershire?



## Endgrain. (6 Mar 2010)

Hi folks  

I wanted to start some woodturning and was wondering if there are any courses/clubs around Gloucestershire? Alternatively I will just get a lathe and try it. I did do some turning at college and miss it.
Which is a good lathe to start? I would like to do some wooden knobs, small bowls maybe? I probably will go for something 2nd hand off fleabay.

Thanks chaps nice forum


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Mar 2010)

http://www.rpturners.co.uk/tuition.asp

http://www.gaw.org.uk/

Try these two links. First is the list of professional tutors in the UK and 2nd is the website of the Gloucester woodturning association.

Learning on your own is fine, that's how I started but it is a lot better with other turners to guide and advise.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (6 Mar 2010)

Welcome to the forum *Endgrain,* Gloucestershire is a big county, nearest town or village in your profile may prove fruitful for nearest forum member turner that may be able to help/advise.


----------



## Endgrain. (6 Mar 2010)

Thanks very much Pete, will investigate those...great avatar!
I am in Stroud, I went to college at Gloscat in Cheltenham...Furniture making Btec. Mainly doing carpentry now though.


----------



## CHJ (6 Mar 2010)

Ok. there are several turners within 6-7 miles of you on the forum, how much room/what type of workshop do you have to accommodate the lathe?


----------



## Endgrain. (6 Mar 2010)

Great!

I have an average size garage, but space is precious as there is an ever increasing amount of "stuff" accumulating..


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Mar 2010)

Endgrain.":fm8ve0eq said:


> Great!
> 
> I have an average size garage, but space is precious as there is an ever increasing amount of "stuff" accumulating..



You'll be surprised what you can get in. I work out of a 10 x 6 shed. Mind you if you are going to be doing flat work as well then your tools needs will be greater than mine. Have a look through the workshop forum on here form ideas in space saving etc.

pete


----------



## Jonzjob (6 Mar 2010)

Hi Endgrain, 5 1/2 years back I was on your doodstep. I used to live along Butterow Lane in Montserrat Cottages. If you walked that way and looked into a road level window full of wooden toys and bits then you were on my door step! Sorry to have missed you!!

Welcome to the forum 

Chas, I have PM'd you.


----------



## Endgrain. (6 Mar 2010)

Working out of a shed would be better as one dosen't have to worry so much about covering everything in sawdust  I just would like a small set up, maybe I am getting ahead of myself thinking about turning bowls.

I look right over Butterow, opposite side of the valley. Would have liked to to see what you did ..your work looks very good.


----------



## Jonzjob (6 Mar 2010)

It just goes to show just what a small world this is.. 

Good luck with the spin, but beware!! It's infectious!


----------



## SVB (7 Mar 2010)

Hi Endgrain,

I am not too far from you!!

I am a member of Avon & Bristol Woodturners:

http://www.avon-and-bristol-woodturners.org.uk/

Not sure your situation but they run a training course at their workshop in Portishead - £8 per day incl tuition. The course runs on Tue / Wed every week.

Anyway, welcome on board!
Simon


----------



## Endgrain. (7 Mar 2010)

Hi Simon

My Fathers home town Nailsworth. 
That looks like a great club. I have had a look at the website but couldnt find out anything about the training course, I would be "well up for it" though. could you tell me a little more about it?


----------



## SVB (7 Mar 2010)

Hi Endgrain,

PM Sent.

Simon


----------



## Les1693 (8 Mar 2010)

Hi Endgrain,

The GAW (Gloucestershire Association of Woodturners) have their monthly meeting this Wednesday 10th March at the Hucclecote Rugby Club in Gloucester. Visitors always welcome, cost for a visitor is something like £3.

Also if your looking to buy a mid size lathe then my neighbour (in Gloucester) has a Record CL4 for sale. It's only 13 months old so still under warranty and comes with a Nova G3 chuck and about 3 sets of jaws and also 4" and 6" faceplates plus a home made stand. I think he's asking around £780 for the lot.

Cheers, Les.


----------



## Endgrain. (8 Apr 2010)

Hi chaps

Just to let you know, I finally got down to the Avon & Bristol woodturning club today. The workshop is excellent, situated in the centre of Portishead, great bunch of chaps as well.

So great result and thankyou.


----------



## gasmansteve (8 Apr 2010)

Hi Endgrain
Welcome to the best and friendliest forum around.
Steve


----------



## Endgrain. (19 Aug 2010)

Hi folks  

Just thought I would update this thread. Have been attending Portishead club for 5 months now so am posting a couple pics of completed pieces on and off the lathe.
First project - dibbers! oh and my first whittled spoon.

P.S. Hi and thanks for the friendly welcome Steve.








A camping box and small jewellry box ...erm radio and hobo stove :? 






Have just finished two bowls...will post soon 


.


----------



## Paul.J (19 Aug 2010)

Hello Endgrain and welcome  
Good to see you are getting on with the woodwork and turning,nice start  
Dovetails look good :shock:


----------

